# Seeking Allan Robert Barber



## lyn_hurdle (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of Allan Barber. 

He was from Leyton in London and went to sea as a 17 year old in 1950. He was a Deck Boy and worked on the Trevethoe and the Athenic between 1950 and 1953, on the route from UK to New Zealand. 

On the off chance that someone may have sailed on those vessels, I'd like to hear from you. He was a friend of our family in New Zealand and we would like to know what happened to him.

Thank you,


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Thread moved to here for easy of working. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Lyn and welcome to SN. Good luck with your search. Bon voyage.


----------

